# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Big B launches Voice Blog 'Bachchan Bol' in London

## shikha01

Fans of Amitabh Bachchan in London will get to hear the musings of their favourite superstar in his own deep, sonorous baritone.

The superstar recently launched his voice blog Bachchan Bol in London.

Bachchan Bol empowers me with a personal platform on which I can connect and 'speak' directly with my fans across the country anywhere and anytime, Big B said at the launch.

----------

